# Review: 2011 K2 Turbo Dream, 390 Boss, Restricted Hail



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> Well, I ran into some ice patches. The TD didn't wash out, but it definitely struggled to hold its edge on the patches in a steep run. Going full speed and trying to edge on ice, I got the dreaded leg rocking scraping noises.


I've been interested in this board the last couple years, so I'm wondering what normally happens for you when you hit an unexpected ice patch? Also what board/s do you consider to hold an edge well on ice?



Leo said:


> I took it into some deep stuff. I purposely rode it into the side of one of the runs which had waist deep snow. Literally speaking, the TD disappeared through knee deep and rode out. I ended up coming out with a mound of snow on my board, but nothing a little jump didn't fix.


Typically that's always on the side of any blue/green run on the best coast


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've been interested in this board the last couple years, so I'm wondering what normally happens for you when you hit an unexpected ice patch? Also what board/s do you consider to hold an edge well on ice?


Well, my main board being a posi cambered directional, ice really has not posed a problem for me. The only problem I experience on ice with my main is edge transitioning. That just means I have to ride through the patch straight or skid turn my way through. Stability is a non issue though. The TD's main issue was lack of stability due to the lack of edge hold on ice. In it's defense however, I was out of my element. We rarely have good snow here. The terrain at the peak of Mt Rose the first day was a mixture of good snow and ice patches. So one second I'm riding fairly smooth snow then the next I'm hitting a patch.

As for boards that I consider to ride well on ice, I find magnetraction anything to handle really well. I also favor posi cambered boards that are mid-stiff to stiff. Ride's slimewalls are fairly good as well as Burton's frostbite edges with the latter being the better of the two.

I'm interested to see if K2 will come up with an answer to edge hold on ice in the future. Harshmellow does a great job on dampening, but ice still poses a slight problem. Like I said though, it wasn't enough of a problem to make me wash out. I did the first few times, but was able to easily compensate. I did so by making skidded turns so I wasn't on one edge too long.




Triple8Sol said:


> Typically that's always on the side of any blue/green run on the best coast


Yea, I was on a blue run when I did that. The couple of blacks I did at Diamond were still awesome, but the better riders/skiers pretty much ate up the entire terrain. On that blue I was on, only the middle was tracked so I had lots of fun doing side hits.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Update on my Boss bindings. Hail review still to come (I want some more time on them).


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome review, thanks!

I have the same problem with my rome targa inner ladders on on toe strap. It keeps coming off I don't know why. My solution is to zip-loc it into place. You could try some gangsta rubber bands to keep down the release possibly?

If this keeps popping up I will go to the shop and return them and get myself some Cartels.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I have also experienced the straps getting loose. I also have the hails and they are on the low settings. I think my problem is how I crank down on my latches. I generally reach around with a couple fingers on the release latch and crank the tighten latch with my thumb, stupidly not knowing this is raising the release latch. Putting some tension on the straps with my boots makes them pop out of the ladder slightly.  Im coming from Ride RX bindings where the release latch was different. So, like you, I just had to get used to giving the the release latch a good slap down to make sure it was locked.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

So it seems this is a fault in their ratchet design. It's a shame because these are simply the most awesome pair of traditional strap bindings in this flex range otherwise.

I hope they improved the design for the next model. I'll find out next month


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's my understanding that the Turbo Dream went to the All-Terrain Rocker (flat middle, slight rocker tip/tail) in the 08/09 season. Is that right? Also, do you know what they changed in each of the 2 subsequent years?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's my understanding that the Turbo Dream went to the All-Terrain Rocker (flat middle, slight rocker tip/tail) in the 08/09 season. Is that right? Also, do you know what they changed in each of the 2 subsequent years?


yes this is true. nothing changed until the 2011 model which has the harshmellow technology


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't speak for the 2009 model, but since the 2010 model they have added Harshmellow. As for the all-terrain rocker, yes it is flat camber in the middle. It's 70% flat and 30% rocker with the tip having a medium rise and the tail having a low rise.

The Harshmellow made a pretty big difference in dampness. I'm a big fan of that tech 

I don't get that leg rock when I land jumps (not that I do huge jumps though).


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, the Harshmellow in my Gyrator def works. It's a super light board, but still damp b/c of the stiffness and those inserts. Harshmellow was great in my K2 T1 DB boots last season too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That reminds me, I never mentioned the weight of the TD. I don't know the exact weight nor did I ever put it on a scale, but by feel I can comfortably say I have ridden many lighter boards. It's not heavy by any means though. I'd place it in the average category.

But who knows how accurate my judgment is on that lol. I don't notice anyways when I'm riding. Just when I pick it up (before I mounted bindings).


----------



## Bodiboard (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, I Demo'ed this board last year and found a new '10 on sale, I have also have a NS-SLR and like to ride this more, maybe it is the K2 Ever Bindings that are also my faves so so easy to get in and out of, Right now this is my favorite in my quiver, on ice well I ride CO so the little ice I hit I tend to just ride over and then make my turn. Not sure it would be my fave in the East, I LOVE it in the Pow and take into the side country as much as possible. It is fast and easy to ride if you are already confident intermediate rider, It, as all RC boards, force you to be more aware of your center of mass, you can turn on a dime but wash out on a dime too, great in trees and bumps, really so good all around. ANother vote for TD, never tried this years '11 harshmellow version and it sounds great!


----------



## ak9392 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a size 10 restricted hail boot and i'm planning on getting the 390 bosses for my soon to be k2 darkstar. Would you recommend a m/l size on the bindings or go for the l/xl size?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ak9392 said:


> I have a size 10 restricted hail boot and i'm planning on getting the 390 bosses for my soon to be k2 darkstar. Would you recommend a m/l size on the bindings or go for the l/xl size?


I would definitely get the Large. You are going to find that you'll have to set everything to the smallest setting though. It'll definitely take some time to set your straps up correctly as well.

You will have to lace up your boots and strap on the bindings to adjust the straps to the correct size.

The main reason I went with the l/xl size is because I have another pair of size 10 boots that don't have the shrinkage tech. It's also better for me if I choose to get another pair of boots down the line that aren't as low profile as these.

Technically speaking though, you could fit in the m/l just fine on the highest setting.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a Japanese buddy who I taught to snowboard and is looking for a new stick this year.
He doesn't know much about boards and wants my help choosing. I am no expert, but I know a little.

He rides a skate banana 159 now. He is 160lbs 6ft tall and has size 9 boots. 2011 cartel bindings.

I would say he is an intermediate rider now. He mostly does freeride. A little play in the pow on the sides of the pistes and little jumps etc. 
He doesn't do park or jib really so hes not getting the most out of the banana (recommended or should I say pushed on him by the dude in the shop he went to).

Still its been fine for him to learn on, but now he wants to carve a little more with a little more speed and stability and turn more dynamically. I have ridden his board and I personally find its no good when you get up to high speeds and want to carve hard. Guess thats not what its for. I am used to much stiffer free ride boards.

I plan to recommend the k2 TD 159. Guess he could do 156 but he does want some extra float.
We ride in mostly excellent conditions so I don't think the lack of grip on ice will be an issue.
We get lots of pow and even though he rides piste mostly it is packed light soft powder.

Would appreciate your input on this board and if you think its a good next step for him. Seems like it will raise the bar but not so much that its hard for him to adjust.

Thanks.


----------

